# Frage zu einem Tut!



## layla (23. März 2004)

Hi!

Habe dieses Tut gefunden. Ok ich habe ein neues Dokument geöffnet 800x600 die Fläche mit schwarz gefüllt dann Zeichenfilter -> Rasterungseffekt alles so eingestellt aber es tut sich nix. Wie muss man das denn machen? Oder weiß jemand ein deutschs Tut für ein Seil?

Danke


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (23. März 2004)

*Zebra*

Also,
weiß auch nicht, wie dieser erste Schritt da funktionieren soll.
Macht aber nix. Als Augangsbild brauchst Du, wenn ich das richtig sehe, einfach so ein schwarz-weiß-Streifenmuster. Und das geht recht einfach:

Du machst Dir 'nen scharzen, senkrecht darunter 'nen weißen Pixel. 

Dieses dufte Gemälde umrandest Du mit einer Auswahl
(Ja, die ist dann nur zwei Pixel groß!) 

und gehst auf 

>Bearbeiten >Muster festlegen.

Dann drückst Du Strg-A um alles auszuwählen. 

Nu wählst Du 

>Bearbeiten >Fläche füllen ... 

In dem folgenden Dialogfeld wählst Du nicht eine Farbe, sondern ein Muster aus - und zwar Dein tolles zwei-Pixel-Dingsbums.

Und Hussa - sieht das gesamte Bild so aus wie in dem Tut und Du kannst weiter an Deinem Strick drehen  

P.S.: Der geneigte User erkennt sicherlich, dass auch fingerdicke Lininen denkbar sind - braucht nur ein entsprechendes Muster.


----------



## layla (23. März 2004)

Wie man ein Muster macht weiß ich schon nur ich dachte dieses tolle Zebra musster bekommt man durch diesen Filter hmm naja habens einen teil vergessen.
Werds jetzt mal so ausprobieren!

Danke


----------



## Senfdose (23. März 2004)

Hallo 
das Zebra  bekommt man mit den Filter hin die Vordergrundfarbe in Ps muss Weiss sein und die Hintergrundfarbe Schwarz und die Filteroption > Musterart >Linie ! und noch was die erste Eben muss  bzw ist bei mir Weiss   jenachdem wie die Vordergrundfarbe oder Hintergrundfarbe eingestellt ist  !


----------



## layla (23. März 2004)

Aso danke!


----------

